# Joke Names you've never used...but want to.



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 14, 2009)

For some time, I've been wanting to run:

1) A bard named *Dore Mifaso LaTido*.

2) A Ftr (or Paladin)/Diviner PC of noble birth- *Sir Google of Chingin*...commonly referred to as *Sir Chingin, the Questing Knight.*


----------



## Asmor (Apr 14, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 1) A bard named *Dore Mifaso LaTido*.




Holy crap, I've had that exact same idea!


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 14, 2009)

> 1) A bard named *Dore Mifaso LaTido*.




I had to read that a couple of times before I got it. 

I must have low impulse control: I use the stupid names I come up with. Back in the olden days (early 90s) I had a long line of Dwarven fighters with names like Arkon Arsebiter.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Ever since hearing the first Penny Arcade D&D podcast I've had a perverse desire to play a wizard named Chet Awesomelaser.

For a brief joke game, I played Sir Osis of Liver.  He drank a LOT.

In the dungeoncrawling heydey of junior high school, I played a series of characters named Umar the Unkillable.  Sadly, _none_ of them lived up to their name.  I believe I retired the name when I reached Umar the Unkillable the 21st.


----------



## Orius (Apr 14, 2009)

Another funny name thread, awesome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 14, 2009)

DrunkonDuty said:


> I must have low impulse control: I use the stupid names I come up with. Back in the olden days (early 90s) I had a long line of Dwarven fighters with names like Arkon Arsebiter.




Its not a question of impulse control for me...I just have many more names and PCs than I have campaigns in which to run them.

My Mage-Brute PC (http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/239192-forked-thread-mage-brute-revisited.html) was a Sorcerer, born the son of a Half-Dragon mercenary and a prostitute (getting him Draconic Heritage feats), who grew into a life as a bouncer at his mom's brothel before being forced into a life of adventure.  His name?  *Adragon von Basten* (A dragon of bastard origins).

With a PC like that, when can I run Dore or Google?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 14, 2009)

Atlatl Jones said:


> Ever since hearing the first Penny Arcade D&D podcast I've had a perverse desire to play a wizard named Chet Awesomelaser.



I get inspiration from pop culture all the time.

I used to read _PvP Online_ for a while.  Since then, I've always wanted to play an Anthropomorphic Animal PC...a Panda Monk.  The recent release of _Kung Fu Panda_ has only reinforced that desire.  (I don't have a name for that PC yet, though...and of course, haven't played it either.)

I've also had ideas for PCs inspired by combining Raiden (of _Mortal Kombat_) and Yoshimitsu (of _Tekken_)...also still unplayed.

Inspired by M.A.S.H., I wanted to play *Atlatl Jones*...

And inspired by...er...adult entertainment...I wanted to play a high Charisma PC named *Pete Zaboy*...a real lady's man!



> For a brief joke game, I played Sir Osis of Liver.  He drank a LOT.




Awesome!


----------



## Dragongrief (Apr 14, 2009)

Umm... doesn't quite fit the topic since it _was_ used, but...

Back in high school one of my friends played a character named Justin Credible.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 14, 2009)

Dragongrief said:


> Umm... doesn't quite fit the topic since it _was_ used, but...
> 
> Back in high school one of my friends played a character named Justin Credible.




Yeah, someone else used it already...but did _you_ want to and haven't gotten to?  If so, then its entirely appropriate!

(BTW, I may be yoinking that for a Dudley Doright-esque Paladin!)


----------



## Arivendel (Apr 14, 2009)

Cant say much.. but i do have Oreo of the KuK-Yjar Brotherhood reserved for the next time i make an All powerful wizard... preferably a Necromancer.


----------



## Qwillion (Apr 14, 2009)

One of my players love these so I always have to stop, him but one player snuck in a henchman: Sir Cathal Icpriest


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 14, 2009)

None of these were mine, but some I've seen used in our crew:

Knottwoor Thmutch (lousy stat rolls produced this name)
Sir Kalvin of Hobbes (a Cavalier, later a Paladin)

And two from people who just couldn't come up with a name fast enough:

No'ei Deyeyet
Stilth Incan

I'm still waiting for someone to play a Bard named Beedle...

Lanefan


----------



## MortalPlague (Apr 14, 2009)

This one doesn't really count since I actually wound up using it, but I played a fat, lazy halfling wizard named Provalor the Proficient.  He was a blast to play, being, well, proficient.


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Apr 14, 2009)

I've got a concept for a murderous bard named Dalek the Jester. It's all fun until the exterminating begins!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 14, 2009)

An oldie but goodie. I always wanted to play a Welsh assassin. *Dai the Death*


----------



## Dragonhelm (Apr 14, 2009)

Bobbit the Hobbit - A human who was transformed into a halfling for crimes against the gods.  He's half the man he used to be!


----------



## erf_beto (Apr 14, 2009)

It was more of a limited imagination than a joke (and a bad one at that), but I had a player who insisted his wizard's name was Wizard. And he kept calling himself "wizard Wizard" or "Wizard, the wizard"...


----------



## Mallus (Apr 14, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Inspired by M.A.S.H., I wanted to play *Atlatl Jones*...



You know, I DM for Atlatl... when he's _playing_ Atlatl... and it never once occurred to me that the name was a reference to Chucker Jones on M.A.S.H (and I watched a _lot_ of M.A.S.H as a child).

There's a fine, well, non-existent line between my joke and serious names. That said, I really want to play an alcoholic Jedi Knight (based on Peter O'Toole in _My Favorite Year_) named Ginn Gimlet and a hermaphrodite child-soldier from an alternate universe (who fights crime in ours) called Vivian Girl.


----------



## Dykstrav (Apr 14, 2009)

Whenever I run Undermountain, my players betimes run afoul of the Xanathar's chief rival for beholder crime lord, the Notorious E.Y.E. That's an ancient gag and for an NPC though, so I'm not sure that it counts.

A recent South Park episode and the release of _Player's Handbook 2_ has inspired me to design a kuo-toa bard named Eynak East.


----------



## Drawback (Apr 14, 2009)

An elven rogue, armed with a whip and a nice leather hat... Named, Mindianna James...

The DM wanted a name change...


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm waiting for the next superheroes game to play Misty Ennay

Blonde, buxom and wearing spandex two sizes too small, her powers will basically involve getting into trouble, screaming for help and in doing so maximising the abilities of all 'red blooded men' in the area to come and get her out of whatever trouble she's in.  A stereotype that will no doubt get me shot but I'm hoping it lasts for at least a couple of games.


----------



## knifie_sp00nie (Apr 14, 2009)

How about a mysterious hispanic gentleman who roams the astral sea and occasionally acts as a guide. His name is Manuel... of the Planes.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Apr 14, 2009)

knifie_sp00nie said:


> How about a mysterious hispanic gentleman who roams the astral sea and occasionally acts as a guide. His name is Manuel... of the Planes.




I believe the name should be something like Manuel O. des'Planes.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Apr 14, 2009)

Drawback said:


> An elven rogue, armed with a whip and a nice leather hat... Named, Mindianna James...
> 
> The DM wanted a name change...




Reminds me of Indiana Gnome from _WG7 Castle Greyhawk_.

I once played a rigger in Shadowrun named Rigger Mortis.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 15, 2009)

Dragonhelm said:


> Reminds me of Indiana Gnome from _WG7 Castle Greyhawk_.




I actually played a Gnome Ranger...as in, *The Gnome Ranger*, astride his trusty Giant Space Hamster steed, Mithril.


> I once played a rigger in Shadowrun named Rigger Mortis.



Brilliant!

Somewhere in my PDA, I have an unused PC I designed, a Specialist Wizard who concentrates on ranged touch attacks.  He also has a few ranks in Perform (Sing).  His name?
*
Ray Orbusson.
*


----------



## amnuxoll (Apr 15, 2009)

I have to admit I've actually play this one:
Party Healer:  Wanda Curelightwounds


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 15, 2009)

> Wanda Curelightwounds




LOL!

You missed getting me to spray my drink on my screen by about 20 seconds!

Hmmmm...that makes me think:

A Wild mage named *Rod O. Wonder*?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 21, 2009)

A gay buddy (and fellow gamer) of mine and I came up with one a few years ago...

A savage warrior from the wilderness who was either 1) of ambiguous sexuality, 2) bisexual, or 3) a hermaphrodite.

His/Her name?

*Conundrum the Barbarian.*


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 22, 2009)

Not my creation, but I read this name in an old _Dragon Magazine_ and always wanted to use it: a Mystaran Rakasta Samurai named _Meowa Kittycata_.


----------



## robomage (Apr 22, 2009)

a warforged fighter called Ahnald.


----------



## JeffB (Apr 22, 2009)

I had a CoC Character once named    Harry P. Ness


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 22, 2009)

I never named my characters this.  But in our games we tend to lovingly refer to the NPC's as Redshirts, and one in particular I aptly named Charles Annon Fodder.  Or C.Annon Fodder.


----------



## Mark1733 (Apr 22, 2009)

I like playing halflings and gnomes because they need to have long, silly names.  My gnome locksmith/exterminator (he was a poor honest businessman who learned rogue skills like trapmaking, lockpicking, etc.) had the name Bayleyburgle Fiddlewick.  The name isn't particularly belly-busting funny, but after awhile other players started massacring the name just for fun..."Okay, Baleybiddlebarleybagel, what'ya doing?"  And my group is particularly merciful considering what you can attempt to rhyme with Fiddlewick.


----------



## Nahat Anoj (Apr 22, 2009)

I wanted to play a dragonborn paladin named Tarano Zoruss Rreks (Rreks is the clan name).  My DM made me change my name. 

I wonder how long it would have taken him to catch on to my alt, the badass, pretty boy elf archer ranger Salogel?


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 22, 2009)

My friend Pavel's first DnD character was named Chip. 

He was a monk.

Fortunately for the rest of us, this was in the days of 1E where most of the DM's in our communal group killed about one PC per weekend. With a name like that, Chip was doomed from the start.


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Apr 22, 2009)

Count me in the camp of "it doesn't count cuz I'm gonna do it..."

My group is running a meatgrinder this summer.  I may go through a dozen characters in the next few months.  I have two already named, a lovable tinker gnome warlock named Spetzle, and a huge bag of hit points fighter named Meat.  

The rest are ALL going to be named after pharmacuticals.


----------



## Korgoth (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd love to do an itinerant Lizard Man warrior-poet version of Hamlet named Nosirrommij the Crocodauphin.


----------



## Corinth (Apr 22, 2009)

A gnome bard with a lot of languages and a penchant for talking about evil empires, named "Chomsky".

A dwarf paladin, loud and boisterous, often demonstrating obvious divine blessing, named "Bran" and often refered to as "...the Blessed".  Wasn't afraid of death.

Those are the most recent pair of as-yet-unused ideas.


----------



## Poison Idea (Apr 22, 2009)

I've always wanted to use Brak Stabb for a human rogue.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Apr 22, 2009)

Never actually used it in an RPG game, but one of my old usernames used to be: *Elrond Hubbard* which I used on LotR boards.


----------



## kevtar (Apr 22, 2009)

Plane Sailing said:


> An oldie but goodie. I always wanted to play a Welsh assassin. *Dai the Death*




Dai iawn... Dai iawn!

Maybe you could make a bard named Tom "the voice" (A la Tom Jones) or Max "the Leek" since Max Boyce always carried a huge one of those around during his shows.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 23, 2009)

How about a PC warrior who is every bit as much an idiot as Ulysses was wise and crafty...named *Foolysses?*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 23, 2009)

OK, _technically_, this one exists on a character sheet, but I've never played the PC...

A Dwarf Fighter/Thief who is a bit of a spy/gadgeteer named *Crom Trews, the Aether Hunter*.


----------



## Afton Radav (Apr 24, 2009)

Had an obstinate NPC druid named Noah Vale.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Apr 24, 2009)

In Shadowrun, I thought up a dwarf detective named Justin Case.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 25, 2009)

Unkabear said:


> I never named my characters this.  But in our games we tend to lovingly refer to the NPC's as Redshirts, and one in particular I aptly named Charles Annon Fodder.  Or C.Annon Fodder.




In a campaign that died before it started, I named my Thief *Rotes Hemd*...that would be German for "Red Shirt."


----------



## Henrix (Apr 25, 2009)

A mystic NPC ranger known as S.T. Ranger.




robomage said:


> a warforged fighter called Ahnald.




A player in one of my games played a (Str 20) half-orc barbarian called Ahnold. He preferred to go shirtless with shaved and oiled body.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Apr 25, 2009)

Dragonhelm said:


> Reminds me of Indiana Gnome from _WG7 Castle Greyhawk_.
> 
> I once played a rigger in Shadowrun named Rigger Mortis.




There was another 1E D&D module (forgot which one) where there was an NPC whose named was pronounced "Akron Ohio" but it was spelled with a lot more letters in the module. I had DM'd the module and mispronounced it for half the adventure and then suddenly realized, "wait a minute, that's Akron Ohio,"  - I ended up keeping my initial pronunciation, though.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Apr 25, 2009)

JeffB said:


> I had a CoC Character once named    Harry P. Ness




Back when the old computer game "Eye of the Beholder" came out in the early to mid 90s, I had two of the four party members that had names like that.

One was a fighter named Philip A. Shio  (Phil for short)
and the other was a female cleric named Constance Lingus (Connie for short)

Never did that in a face-to-face game, though.

In my face to face games, we had one guy who had a Batman obsession and wanted to play a kender paladin-thief based on the Batman (back in 2E days when only humans could be paladins...).  He ended up playing a paladin named Godfrey Bwayne - B. Wayne, get it, Bruce Wayne.  Ha Ha.  Needless to say, he was only around for a couple of sessions.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Apr 25, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In a campaign that died before it started, I named my Thief *Rotes Hemd*...that would be German for "Red Shirt."



In our currently Eberron game, we have an NPC scout named Tunicus Ruber Morituri... which is bad Latin for "red tunic who is about to die"

How about a halfling islander bard named Daplane Boss.

A friend of mine had a Shadowrun detective named Mack Truck, and once played a blonde bimbo stripper named Baby O'Baby.



Mallus said:


> You know, I DM for Atlatl... when he's _playing_ Atlatl... and it never once occurred to me that the name was a reference to Chucker Jones on M.A.S.H (and I watched a _lot_ of M.A.S.H as a child).



Heck, I _invented_ Atlatl Jones, and it never occurred to me that the name was a reference to M.A.S.H. either!  I thought I just invented the name out of my head.  I guess my subconscious is an insane genius.

In game, Atlatl Jones' former master was Catapult Jones, from the line of Trebuchet Jones.



> There's a fine, well, non-existent line between my joke and serious names.



The same could be said for the line between your joke and serious characters, Mr. "Ancient Egyptian God of Mexican Wrestling"


----------



## Nightchilde-2 (Apr 25, 2009)

In an Earthdawn game I ran once, one of the players named his dwarven weaponsmith "Spam."  His reasoning was to amuse himself because, since nobody knew what Spam was, the ohers would have to call him that with a straight face.

He sorta regretted it after the scarring from an encounter with a wormskull made him look like his namesake...


----------



## Mallus (Apr 25, 2009)

Atlatl Jones said:


> ...Baby O'Baby.



That might be the best name ever.



> The same could be said for the line between your joke and serious characters, Mr. "Ancient Egyptian God of Mexican Wrestling"



You know, I had _stranger_ character concepts I was mulling over. Like the combination of Yoko Ono and Johnny Sokko, who, of course, would have Yoko Sokko and Her Giant Robot Performance Artist (named "Fluxus", a towering animate metal sculpture that confused anyone looking at it, and shot fireballs).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 28, 2009)

If anyone around me ever runs a Star Wars game- really long odds against that, unfortunately- I'm going to play a redneck bounty hunter...*Bubba Fett.* 

And a Half-Dragon beach bum (who is secretly quite well-off) with brightly colored tunics?  *Tommy Bahamut.*


----------



## Arivendel (Apr 28, 2009)

OotS once again inspired me  *Roland 'Itiative*!!!!!


----------



## LostInTheMists (Apr 28, 2009)

My two choices:

1.  The swashbuckling ladies' man, *Sabado Domingo* - the weekend warrior

2.  *Jook Bochs*, the warforged bard


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2009)

LostInTheMists said:


> My two choices:
> 
> 1.  The swashbuckling ladies' man, *Sabado Domingo* - the weekend warrior




That rocks!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 29, 2009)

Who can forget the old FASA Star Trek NPC Chief Engineer Colin O'Scopy? Called "Scoppy" by his crewmates, of course. 

It wasn't until session six or seven that the players learned he had a first name. One guy peed his pants.


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Apr 29, 2009)

LostInTheMists said:


> 2.  *Jook Bochs*, the warforged bard



This one.  The heck with 4e, I'm tempted to create a 3rd degree Droid Noble for SWSE with this name, setting their various buff talents to music 



Atlatl Jones said:


> The same could be said for the line between your joke and serious characters, Mr. "Ancient Egyptian God of Mexican Wrestling"



Hey, that was by far one of the coolest Mutants & Masterminds OCs that I've ever had the pleasure of seeing, with Doc Haywire being the only real competition that character had.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2009)

I always did like the "Joseirus" name and character background as presented here on ENWorld.  Kudos!

There is, of course, a subset of joke names that I'm sure most people in this thread have indulged in..."Knight" names.  Some I have not yet used on PCs or NPCs in an active campaign:

*
Sir Vesa
Sir Fing
Sir Vey
Sir Kull "the Perfect"
Sir Real
Sir Cular
Sir Round
Sir Vive
Sir Jeon
Sir Jerry
Sir Jickel*

The last 3 were supposed to be brothers...


----------



## Lwaxy (May 12, 2009)

Usually, I use the silly names, including several already named here. 

I have a Psi warrior Amazone-type character named Mindova with the honorary title of Mater added to her name. She was the daughter of the city ruler Mhennstua, by her title Tion. A very moody ruler for some reason. It took the poor GM 4 sessions to catch on to either reference (German game group) and by then it was too late to make me change the names 

I also have a cutthroat gang member who goes by Jugg Ularvain and had a witch called Hex Agoon. She was not square and fair and hardly came around to your POV. 

I have a booklet with funny names to use asap but I need to find that first... _runs off to look for it_


----------



## Modeus (May 12, 2009)

I played :

A halfling Rogue called Nipples Dingleberry.
A gnome bard called Kooky Bollocks.
A human monk called Lobtsang Ramadingdong.


----------



## bobthehappyzombie (May 12, 2009)

Well this is a bit of a cheat as I am actually playing this character... I have a low impulse resistance what can I say.

Mennet Ourk, Drow paladin ... he comes from a land down under, complete with awful attempt at ozzie accent.

I have a desire to play Shakar Khan the dragonborn warlock.

and here is a medley of the stupid surnames I have introduced my long suffering wife with
Mrs Teater
Mrs T Lope
Mrs T Matter
Mrs Curr
Mrs Chovey
Mrs Gull
Mrs Narky
Mrs Imal


Her name is Ann if you hadn't already guessed.


----------



## tallyrand (May 12, 2009)

I keep threatening to play a halfling whose family owns a large orchard: Justin Ciderbottom.

He has two brothers, named Dustin and Dickens.


----------



## Bluenose (May 12, 2009)

Formerly the chief of a band of desert nomads, the bard *Sheikh Yerbodi* now wanders the wastes of my imagination waiting for a chance to appear.


----------



## Lwaxy (May 12, 2009)

I think I'll borrow that Sheikh )


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 13, 2009)

Bluenose said:


> Formerly the chief of a band of desert nomads, the bard *Sheikh Yerbodi* now wanders the wastes of my imagination waiting for a chance to appear.





Does he have a buddy named *Sultan Pep'harr*?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 13, 2009)

Heaven help the person who tries to include me into a campaign based on The Tale of Desperaux or similar source material.

...for I shall play* "Hawaii" Feivel Mousekewitz*, a Russian mouse who emigrated to the islands and became a macho detective.


----------



## vonmolkew (May 13, 2009)

Arthur, King of The Treachers
henchman:  Fish and Chips
Best Pal and party Cleric:  Toogo of the Holy Order of Fries


----------



## rgard (May 13, 2009)

Plane Sailing said:


> An oldie but goodie. I always wanted to play a Welsh assassin. *Dai the Death*




A very tidy name!

I knew a Dai Davies when I worked in Merthyr Tydfil.


----------



## Mark1733 (May 13, 2009)

vonmolkew said:


> Arthur, King of The Treachers
> henchman: Fish and Chips
> Best Pal and party Cleric: Toogo of the Holy Order of Fries




...with sidekicks Maul Ted and Vin Egar


----------



## Dracomortis (May 13, 2009)

This doesn't count, as I have no intention of using it. Ever

During a gaming session one weekend that I didn't know about until an hour before it started, I wound up DMing. Since I was busy planning an impromptu campaign, I told the players to just make whatever characters they wanted and I'd find a way to work them in. One of them asked if they could have their rogue worship a non-core deity, and I said yes, thinking "What the hell, it's just flavor text for his class". The result?

A 300 pound halfling rogue named Little Debbie who worships the deity Hostess.


----------



## Deset Gled (May 13, 2009)

Bluenose said:


> Formerly the chief of a band of desert nomads, the bard *Sheikh Yerbodi* now wanders the wastes of my imagination waiting for a chance to appear.




This makes me want to create a character named Jimmy Carl Black.  He would be the Indian of the group, and would announce himself as such at random intervals.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 13, 2009)

_<casts "Detect Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention fan">_

*PING!*


----------



## DM-Rocco (May 13, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For some time, I've been wanting to run:
> 
> 1) A bard named *Dore Mifaso LaTido*.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jiveslug (May 13, 2009)

Ok, I'll throw a couple out there:

Rouge named Distal Philanges (look it up in an anatomy textbook)
Halfling barbarian named Figgen Yooge (ok, so I actually played him)
Paranoia character named Sup-R-Fly


----------



## Holy Bovine (May 13, 2009)

Always wanted to play the Gnome named DePlume (wait for it!)


----------



## Mallus (May 13, 2009)

For a while I keep threatening to play the pirate/rapper Irate P., the High Seas O.G. 

His crew included a wizard named WZA "tha Wizzah", a lizardman named LZA "tha Lizzah" and Ol' Dirty Masthead. 

(oh, and at the tiller, Ghostface Tillah!)


----------



## Lwaxy (May 14, 2009)

Mallus, I would like to borrow that idea because I'm so stuck in a seafaring campaign where we badly need some comic relief as it got way too serious. And the crew's players are all into rap music


----------



## Richards (May 14, 2009)

DM-Rocco said:


> Dannyalcatraz said:
> 
> 
> > For some time, I've been wanting to run:
> ...


----------



## resistor (May 14, 2009)

One of the players in my currently Pathfinder game plays a summoner, and likes to name his summoned monsters.

His fiendish crabs are Professor Pinch and Citizen Snips, and the dire apes are Admiral Ape and Guerrilla Gorrilla.


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 14, 2009)

Bytor Snowdog.

I also talked a player in one game to name his Sorcerer/Druid duo Siegfried and Roy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 14, 2009)

Mallus said:


> For a while I keep threatening to play the pirate/rapper Irate P., the High Seas O.G.
> 
> His crew included a wizard named WZA "tha Wizzah", a lizardman named LZA "tha Lizzah" and Ol' Dirty Masthead.
> 
> (oh, and at the tiller, Ghostface Tillah!)




Simply awesome!

I too would love to use this...but only 1 other guy in the group would get it.

(FWIW, were they the Pirates of Wu-Tang?)


----------



## Mallus (May 14, 2009)

Lwaxy said:


> Mallus, I would like to borrow that idea because I'm so stuck in a seafaring campaign where we badly need some comic relief as it got way too serious. And the crew's players are all into rap music



Sure. I'd be flattered. Glad to know someone will get to use them.


----------



## Lwaxy (May 16, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> were they the Pirates of Wu-Tang?)




Ahahaha. I need to add that


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2009)

I once slipped in an NPC named Captain Antoneel. Obscure enough that nobody got it. Kind of Marshall Willenholly, if you will.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 16, 2009)

Drew said:


> I once slipped in an NPC named Captain Antoneel. Obscure enough that nobody got it. Kind of Marshall Willenholly, if you will.




Very cool, very 70s - I like those both! 

I had a friend who had an Inish PC in a Swashbuckling Adventures/7th Sea game named Paddy O'Furniture. 

I was going to name a Jack Bauer inspired NPC in a d20 Modern game Jack Knauf, but later thought better of it...  

And I've always wanted to write an adventure where the GM has to use the phrase, "Roll a Spot check to determine if you can see Mike Hunt." when an NPC of that name is hiding from the PCs... 

Okay I'm going to grow up now...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 16, 2009)

jaerdaph said:


> And I've always wanted to write an adventure where the GM has to use the phrase, "Roll a Spot check to determine if you can see Mike Hunt." when an NPC of that name is hiding from the PCs...




Do it!  Do it! DoitdoitdoitdoitdoitDOIT!

(And make sure someone is taking a swig when you do...)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 16, 2009)

A paladin who favors mounted combat- *Hugh Nicorn*.

An anthropomorphic Heron named *Mipalmz*...a Monk with a Vow of Poverty...AND a Vow of Celibacy.

Other groaners...a multiclassed Minotaur Bard/Barbarian named *Ted Moogent.*

and a Cleric who specializes in hunting down and destroying Undead...*Ted Turner.*


----------



## jdcash (May 16, 2009)

Carmack Ameelyun


----------



## rgard (May 16, 2009)

jdcash said:


> Carmack Ameelyun




Androgynous dragonborn bard?

Thanks!


----------



## NewJeffCT (May 16, 2009)

Richards said:


> DM-Rocco said:
> 
> 
> > Try breaking the name up like this:
> ...


----------



## Zinovia (May 16, 2009)

Angela Mercy - the holy paladin
Alsvel Tattensfell - the eternal optimist
Fletcher Lansbury - the great detective
Doodah Day - the halfling racetrack bookie
Effie Qualsemay - a forceful kinda gal


----------



## WarlockLord (May 16, 2009)

Dragonborn sorceror with fire breath:

*TROGDOR!*

Trogdor was a man...or maybe he was a dragon man...or maybe he was just a dragon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 24, 2009)

I just read this about Amazon's Kindle:


> The New York Times (no stranger to writing about the Prez) says that the name "Barack Obama," when read aloud by the Kindle's computerized text-to-speech system, sounds something like "Brack Alabama."




I now wish to have a campaign in which an important NPC is named *Brack Alabama.*

The campaign I'm gearing up to run won't work with the name as a world leader- which would, of course, be ideal- because its a supers campaign set in 1912.

A bodyguard, perhaps?  One in the Brock Samson mold?


----------



## tallyrand (May 24, 2009)

This one hit me on our last gaming night:

Walker, Tiefling Ranger


----------



## Mallus (May 24, 2009)

I had a great idea for a character yesterday: Eldritch Cleaver. He's a founding member of the Dead Panthers (a necromancer's power/self -defense organization) and the author the tome _Soul in Gem_.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 12, 2009)

I want to do a series of adventures based on extracting an NPC, *Curious Gorgon*, from the results of her unsupervised wanderings...


----------



## Mallus (Jun 12, 2009)

This one doesn't technically qualify since I'm getting the chance to play him, but here he is anyway...

Cro-Magnum, caveman P.I. Thawed from a block of ice, now he's cleaning up the City of Angels! 

(He's for a Spirit of the Century campaign. And yes, he has a mustache.)


----------



## Dragonhelm (Jun 12, 2009)

I once played an elf ranger named Clintantilus of the Eastern Wood.  

Landed up being a one-shot game.  I wonder why.


----------



## Akaiku (Jun 12, 2009)

Murder McKillian-Spree. One of the finest assassins and cutthroats you will ever be killed by.

And for the quazi-eastern bent, some sidekicks!
Min Yuan
Po Sion the healer
Lai Kai

Half fiend catfolk bard, The Infernal Ra

Gen Eric Fi'Tor!

Yarly O'Riley

Does a Ratling that is a baker by day and steals ships by night count?

Maikeet Real, the illusionist that eventually got knighted.

Of the top of my head.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 13, 2009)

Mallus said:


> Cro-Magnum, caveman P.I. Thawed from a block of ice, now he's cleaning up the City of Angels!
> 
> (He's for a Spirit of the Century campaign. And yes, he has a mustache.)




That made me LOL...out loud!

And its a full-body mustache, isn't it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 13, 2009)

How about a Mexican greasy spoon diner called...*Call of Chalupa*.  Its run by *Great Old Juan*.

Their menu- also known as the *Nachonomicon*- is _insane!_


----------



## Nameless1 (Jun 13, 2009)

MonkeyDragon said:


> The rest are ALL going to be named after pharmacuticals.




My favorite wizard of all time was Traztuzumab Venlafaxine, the Ever Vigilant. He was crazy. He had a very itchy trigger finger. Never sneak up on a wizard with an anxiety disorder.


----------



## Burrito Al Pastor (Jun 13, 2009)

The staples in our group have always been "Murderkill Hacknslash", "Kilafuk Soulshitter", and anything that would fit in with Flint Ironstag and Rip Steakface.


----------



## Nameless1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How about a Mexican greasy spoon diner called...*Call of Chalupa*.  Its run by *Great Old Juan*.
> 
> Their menu- also known as the *Nachonomicon*- is _insane!_




This might be my favorite. Things that man was never meant to eat.....


----------



## Mallus (Jun 13, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How about a Mexican greasy spoon diner called...*Call of Chalupa*.  Its run by *Great Old Juan*.
> 
> Their menu- also known as the *Nachonomicon*- is _insane!_



That's good!

(in our M&M game feat. Joséirus, we've battled Juanubis for possession of an artifact called the Platter of Chaluptah)


----------



## Dragonhelm (Jun 13, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How about a Mexican greasy spoon diner called...*Call of Chalupa*.  Its run by *Great Old Juan*.
> 
> Their menu- also known as the *Nachonomicon*- is _insane!_




Oh geez, that reminds me of a Shadowrun campaign I played in where our characters opened up a Stephen King-themed bar called King's.  The bathroom was called The Running Man .  I forget what the other areas were called.

In my defense, I was much younger at the time...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 13, 2009)

Dragonhelm said:


> Oh geez, that reminds me of a Shadowrun campaign I played in where our characters opened up a Stephen King-themed bar called King's.  The bathroom was called The Running Man .  I forget what the other areas were called.
> 
> In my defense, I was much younger at the time...




And the path to The Running Man should have been called* The Green Mile* (because some of the drunker guys just wouldn't_ quite_ make it)...

FWIW- another King-ish name for a bathroom?  *1402.*


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, how's this for a real name we used in our 1st ed AD&D game, many moons ago, for the party's gnome: Baddun Ballchewer!
And he did! 

Oh, later, 2nd ed, same pal had a drow swordsman for a PC, he had a Sword of sharpness, thus he earned the nickname "Sack Slasher" when fighting giants...
The phrase _"Cut the cord!"_ came horribly to mind!!
*shivers!*
Hey, that'd make a GREAT 4th ed power! Muhaha!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 14, 2009)

Mallus said:


> That's good!
> 
> (in our M&M game feat. Joséirus, we've battled Juanubis for possession of an artifact called the Platter of Chaluptah)




I'd love to see more of the names from that campaign...

Any chance they'd go to Call of Chalupa (or their local Mexican eatery) for some *Ptahcos* with *Hot Thoth*?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 28, 2018)

Mallus said:


> ...in our M&M game feat. Joséirus, we've battled Juanubis for possession of an artifact called the Platter of Chaluptah




I have to say, your stories about this campaign still inspire me.  And every once in a while, like a leviathan surfacing from benthic depths, it inspires another concept, like...

LOLA PAZUZU, Mesopotamian goddess of open air music festivals.


----------



## Eis (Aug 28, 2018)

a buddy of mine wanted to run a bard named Bic Pentameter.....so he could announce himself "I am Bic Pentameter!"


----------



## cmad1977 (Aug 29, 2018)

Dio Rockmaker: Dwarven bard and god of ROCK!!


----------



## aramis erak (Aug 29, 2018)

I actually used the names of brands of Vacuum Cleaners for the names of the goblin tribes in my last homebrew D&D campaign. Kirby, Dyson, 'oover, Black Decker, rainbow...

My players never mentioned that aspect... My wife just glared at me when I pointed it out.

I've used an NPC Faerie named Gaye. A Dwarf named Schtumpy. A Goblin named Gobble. An archer whose name translated to Broken Arrow. (Inspired by a friend from Broken Arrow, OK.) A goblin airship pilot named Nokkan Lander. (Players never asked his name. They just killed him. Le sigh.)

Heck, In a Traveller game, I introduced an NPC named Jake Castle. I used Nathan Fillion's head-shot. And a cross between Richard Castle and Malcom Reynolds in the personality department. Same campaign, Scout Dirk Dagger. 

So, I really don't have many I won't use.

I've been known to hide puns by using Google Translate.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 29, 2018)

In my case, it’s not unwillingnesss to use the names, it’s lack of sufficient opportunities coupled with the occasional GM’s  “Aw HELL naw!”


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 9, 2018)

KEK YARRBEWTI: A Scots-Korean corsair 

RADIOSHAQ: this version of Shaquille O’Neal from an alternate dimension retired from the NBA after a dose of cosmic radiation gave him super powers.  Now a being of pure energy, he can fly at near light speed (teleport), create short-lived force fields, emit energy blasts at various frequencies, and monitor and transmit information on the AM, FM, and shortwave bandwidths.  This latter ability also lets him exercise some moderate control over robotic devices that receive instructions on such frequencies.  

He can solidify himself for short periods of time with conscious effort.

Note: on his Earth, there were never any Radio Shack stores.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 13, 2018)

Eis said:


> a buddy of mine wanted to run a bard named Bic Pentameter.....so he could announce himself "I am Bic Pentameter!"




He should talk about his ancestry and living relations a lot: Brock, Buck, Beck, Brent, Burke, Bink, Barque (the sailor), Brook, Barack, Bexley (Bex)...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 13, 2018)

*RŌG TUS-KARR*:  a version of pulp-era/Sci-Fi types like Adam Strange, Flash Gordon, Buck Rodgers and Commando Cody. He's a crash landed alien scout, a heavyworlder. He has some advanced sensory & survival tech in his uniform, plus some jump jets and a handy blaster pistol for a sidearm. Has a small, golden bird-like robot drone for recon, too. As a heavyworlder, he is physically stronger and more durable than humans.  He looks like a bipedal, 7'8" tall pink elephant. Home world: Snuffleupagron 5.   (Winos hate him.)

*SPRUCE WAYNE*: an anthropomorphic plant man vigilante.

*NEFARIOUS LEE*: a Saturday morning cartoon style ne'er do well

Then some I haven’t fleshed out at all...

*DIXON BALZAC
MACK KOI
WALTHER FOKKE
DICK MAUVE*


----------



## Mallus (Sep 13, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> LOLA PAZUZU, Mesopotamian goddess of open air music festivals.



Oh that's good. And it gives me an idea for the start of a supers campaign which opens at Coachella!



Dannyalcatraz said:


> *SPRUCE WAYNE*: an anthropomorphic plant man vigilante.
> 
> *NEFARIOUS LEE*: a Saturday morning cartoon style ne'er do well



I will steal these.



> *DIXON BALZAC*



Ah yes, Dixon Balzac, French P.I. "Le Mans Sans Honoré". My French might need work... 

In other news, my friend's 15-year old son wants to run a campaign where we -- meaning all the middle-aged folk -- play retired mid-level adventurers who get back into the game for one last score. The kicker: each one suffers from some debilitating condition or previous injury. Possible afflictions from his massive homemade chart include cancer, loss of limb(s), and syphilis. He's going to make a fine DM!

I'm thinking of playing to play a rogue (with cancer) who needs money to put his twin daughters through private Bardic College: *Pelham 'Pel' Grant*.

Either that or a fake samurai (blade) bard who practices the Art of Bulshitō. Name of *Yasujirō Ouzo*. Which is a great pun, if you like a) Japanese cinema and b) booze.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 13, 2018)

> In other news, my friend's 15-year old son wants to run a campaign where we -- meaning all the middle-aged folk -- play retired mid-level adventurers who get back into the game for one last score. The kicker: each one suffers from some debilitating condition or previous injury. Possible afflictions from his massive homemade chart include cancer, loss of limb(s), and syphilis. He's going to make a fine DM!



Well, given that, howzabout...
*SKIP TRACER*: one-legged bounty hunter
*PETER BURNS*: syphilitic wheel man


----------



## Hardhead (Sep 13, 2018)

I have a gnome character in my current campaign who's attempting to open a magic items store. His name is Cos, this is only so his first idea for a magic item store will be "Cos Co". Then I'll let the players talk him out of it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 13, 2018)

Hardhead said:


> I have a gnome character in my current campaign who's attempting to open a magic items store. His name is Cos, this is only so his first idea for a magic item store will be "Cos Co". Then I'll let the players talk him out of it.




I foresee him being hit with a blunt weapon- a relic of the ogre Paladin Sam...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 13, 2018)

BTW, Mallus, I know ouzo, but the other part of that name escapes me.


----------



## Mallus (Sep 13, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> BTW, Mallus, I know ouzo, but the other part of that name escapes me.



Ozu's a famous Japanese director. Cited as a big influence on my fav. director, Wes Anderson.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yasujirō_Ozu

I think I've only seen one of his movies, but he's on my list of directors to dive more deeply into. I don't really know much about Japanese cinema. Outside of Kurasawa, Miike, Zatoichi, Gamera, and Godzilla. Oh, and Miyazaki!


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 13, 2018)

The original stat order was Str-Int-Wis-Dex-Con-Cha...which is a name right there:

Strint Wisdex Concha.

Better yet, losing a letter from each gives

Stin Widecoch.

I'll leave quietly...


----------



## gamerprinter (Sep 13, 2018)

The Priory of Psion for a psionic organization?


----------



## Eis (Sep 14, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> He should talk about his ancestry and living relations a lot: Brock, Buck, Beck, Brent, Burke, Bink, Barque (the sailor), Brook, Barack, Bexley (Bex)...




and shake his spear at everyone


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 14, 2018)

*DEWEY & KENNY BURNHAM*: Brothers who are bad BBQ pitmasters, but excellent witchfinders.


----------



## Mallus (Sep 14, 2018)

gamerprinter said:


> The Priory of Psion for a psionic organization?



The first place my mind went after reading this was: The Protocols of the Elders of Psion  (a fake document used to justify decades of psionic persecution).

"They control the banks. With their _minds_."
"You know that's BS, right?"

I do believe my next campaign needs a great big helping of conspiracy theory satire. Oh god... ΨAnon...


----------



## gamerprinter (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes, hence why it's a joke name.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 23, 2018)

Ghaaa- posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Eltab (Sep 24, 2018)

- *Dewey Cheatham and Howe* - attorneys
- *Total Fabrication* - from a model RR, a business that was supposed to be "in the next town", not depicted on the layout.
- the *Ford Galaxy* - an astronomical object, just barely visible to the naked eye … a tribute to the first car I owned.  Really!
- *Trump Cards* - Sells marked decks of cards (on the down-low).  Front business is a soothsayer who claims they can 'overwrite' predictions you got from tarot card readers.
- A bank whose front face looks like a vault not a Greek/Roman temple.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 25, 2018)

It is embarrassing how long I have wanted to throw a flock of these at a party:






But Dire ones, with the water elemental template...


----------



## Mallus (Sep 25, 2018)

Eltab said:


> - *Dewey Cheatham and Howe* - attorneys



I once used "Dewey, Pressum, and Howe" - the "Top Rated Non-consensual Staffing Service in all of Port Loyal" for a short-lived pirate campaign. It began with the PCs in their stocks being sold to a pirate queen.

I've been kicking around characters I might inflict... ahem... play if I find the motivation to join in Philadelphia's apparently bourgeoning play-at-a-pub scene, in addition to our long running home game.

Such as Yentl Rosenpetal, from "the Long Island". A zaftig Druish... err, Druid!

And this will be her accent.... 

[video=youtube;RTs5eKZ0i1E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTs5eKZ0i1E[/video]


----------



## Richards (Sep 26, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It is embarrassing how long I have wanted to throw a flock of these at a party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually statted up the dire rhea.  It was published in one of the "Portable Holes Full of Beer" PDFs.  And I've used them in my current campaign.

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 26, 2018)

How fully did you explore the concept?  Was there an empire built on the force of Dire Rhea dragoons in service to the Throne Of Dire Rhea?  Did peasants run in fear of the Riders of Dire Rhea?


----------



## Eltab (Sep 26, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Did peasants run in fear of the Riders of Dire Rhea?



Peasants, being uneducated but usually full of common sense, are aware that Dire Rheas are accompanied by something plague-ish, so it is a good idea to flee the area immediately and not come back until after the next good soaking rain washes away the evidence of their presence.

There is also a list of foods to eat and foods to avoid, should you accidentally come in contact.  This list does not seem to be the same in any two different places.


----------



## Richards (Sep 27, 2018)

As I recall, I gave them the ability to rush forward in a sudden charge (hence the term "explosive dire rhea"); had them love seafood (and thus it's often "something in the water" that brings on a dire rhea attack), and gave the price for dire rhea eggs and young (the young were called "squirts").  I'll have to see if I can hunt up the full stats.

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 27, 2018)

Well played, sir!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 27, 2018)

You should have a festival in which flocks of Dire Rhea are released into a snaking, blocked off path to the harbor, chasing foolhardy volunteers who are dressed in brown pants.  The Running of the Dire Rhea will become _quite_ the spectacle...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 28, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You should have a festival in which flocks of Dire Rhea are released into a snaking, blocked off path to the harbor, chasing foolhardy volunteers who are dressed in brown pants.  The Running of the Dire Rhea will become _quite_ the spectacle...




...because the race’s path resembles a squier’s bent legs as he kneels to be knighted, it is called The Knight’s Legs.


----------



## Caliban (Sep 28, 2018)

The gnome swashbuckler who always uses a fake name - either The Gnome D'guerre or The Gnome D'Plume
The gnome in charge of naming gnomes - The Gnome Enclay Chure
The always hungry gnome - The Nom Gnome


----------



## MarkB (Sep 28, 2018)

Back when I was playing 3rd Edition, I had a hankering to play a half-orc bard, with slapstick as his bardic performance style, named Krusky the Klown.


----------



## Richards (Sep 29, 2018)

Found 'em!  Judging by the stats, I wrote up the dire rhea back in the 3.0 days.  They appeared in _Bride of a Portable Hole Full of Beer_.

*DIRE RHEA*
Large Animal
Hit Dice: ..................3d8+6 (19 hp)
Initiative: ................+4 (Dex)
Speed: .....................50 ft.
AC: ........................17 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +4 natural)
Attacks:  ...................Claw +5 melee, beak peck +0 melee
Damage: ....................Claw 1d6+2, beak peck 1d3+1
Face/Reach: ................5 ft. by 5 ft./10 ft.
Special Qualities: .........Sprint
Saves: .....................Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +2
Abilities: .................Str 15, Dex 19, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: ....................Jump +3, Listen +6, Spot +7
Feats: .....................Weapon Finesse (claw, beak peck)
Climate/Terrain: ...........Warm and temperate grasslands
Organization: ..............Solitary or flock (2-6)
Challenge Rating: ..........2
Treasure: ..................Nil
Alignment: .................Always neutral
Advancement Range: .........4-6 HD (Large); 7-9 HD (Huge)

Ostrich-like in build, dire rheas are large, flightless birds that stand some 10-12 feet tall.  They are known for their drab brown coloration, although it isn't unknown for a dire rhea to have streaks of green running through its drooping feathers.

Dire rheas have three clawed toes on each powerful, armor-plated leg.

These creatures are known for their sudden bursts of speed, but can also maintain a healthy pace for quite a long time.  One could say that while dire rheas have mastered "the runs," they are quite adept at "the trots" as well.

Dire rheas are omnivorous, supplementing their largely vegetarian diet with the occasional small mammal or lizard.  Oddly, many seem to have a craving for fish, crustaceans, and other river creatures, and often go splashing around along riverbanks attacking such prey.  In fact, it's often "something in the water" that directly results in a dire
rhea attack.

During the mating season, the males - often much larger than the females - become very aggressive, and may attack creatures significantly larger than their standard prey.  When conditions are right, nobody's safe from the dire rhea!

*Combat*
A dire rhea frequently strikes without warning, often at the most inopportune time.  After chasing down its intended victim, it strikes out with a clawed foot and pecks with its sharp beak.  After it has slain and devoured its prey, the dire rhea spends considerable effort grooming itself, wiping any traces of blood and viscera from its beak by rubbing its face against its feathery wings.  Immediately after a dire rhea attack, there is often quite a bit of wiping!

*Sprint (Ex):* Once an hour, a dire rhea can take a charge action to move ten times its normal speed (500 feet).  Such violent surges forward prompt some sages to refer to these creatures as "explosive dire rheas."

*Training a Dire Rhea*
Training a dire rhea as a riding mount requires a successful Handle Animal check (DC 18 for a young creature - called a "squirt" - or DC 25 for an adult) and that the creature be willing.  Dire rheas mature in about two years.  
Trainers can reduce the DC by 5 and the rearing time by one-half by using a magical bridle enchanted for this purpose.

Dire rhea eggs are worth 100 gp apiece on the open market, while squirts are valued at 300 gp each.  Professional trainers (those willing to muck about with dire rheas in the first place) charge 500 gp to rear or train a dire rhea. 
Riding a trained dire rhea requires an exotic saddle, and most people dislike sitting on a dire rhea without one in any case.  A dire rhea can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds at a Ride check (see the Ride skill in Core Rulebook I). 

*Carrying Capacity:* A light load for a dire rhea is up to 132 pounds; a medium load, 133-266 pounds; and a heavy load, 267-400 pounds.​
(Incidentally, I was also responsible for the Cyclopean Breech Serpent entry and the "Magic WeaPuns" article in the PDF.)

Johnathan


----------



## Richards (Sep 29, 2018)

As for joke names I haven't used (yet), I'm planning on my next campaign having a gnome potionmaker named Aenus Feysputter - a perfectly respectable gnomish name, despite it sounding remarkably like "Anus Face Butter" in the Common tongue.  He'll be a fairly important NPC in that campaign, I'm thinking (if only because I intend to use him as often as possible).

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 29, 2018)

CHOLOTHULHU: this Great Old One dresses in khaki-colored chinos, a wifebeater sleeveless teeshirt under a flannel shirt with only the top buttoned- its color a mix of hues just barely visible to the human eye.  Matching the flannel in color, a bandana is wrapped around Cholothulhu’s forehead, set halfway down over the eyes.  It has been known to wear footwear resembling either Converse Chuck Taylors or flashy Stacy Adams wingtips.

This being has black ink tattoos of unknown calligraphy on its mouth tentacles and limbs. 

He has no known permanent residence, but has been known to crash in the back of an old Irish pub downtown, Riley’s.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Sep 30, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How fully did you explore the concept?  Was there an empire built on the force of Dire Rhea dragoons in service to the Throne Of Dire Rhea?  Did peasants run in fear of the Riders of Dire Rhea?



The Dire Rhea seem to originate in the mountains, especially a heavily mined one named Ezuma.  As a result, they're sometimes called Mont Ezuma's Revenge.

They will plague the land until great hero Immodium drives them away.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Sep 30, 2018)

I've been wanting to make a minotaur paladin named Sir Loin, and a gnome named Chomsky.  I'm currently playing a goblin named Verde Groen.

Recently I've been using whatever odd name pops into my head fully formed when making a character, which is how Magister Thundacious Polysyllabicon was born, as well as the delicate and cowardly elven wizard Willowblossom Carnageblaster.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 30, 2018)

Atlatl Jones said:


> The Dire Rhea seem to originate in the mountains, especially a heavily mined one named Ezuma.  As a result, they're sometimes called Mont Ezuma's Revenge.
> 
> They will plague the land until great hero Immodium drives them away.




With his Squier, Pepto the Pink.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 30, 2018)

Atlatl Jones said:


> Recently I've been using whatever odd name pops into my head fully formed when making a character, which is how Magister Thundacious Polysyllabicon was born, as well as the delicate and cowardly elven wizard Willowblossom Carnageblaster.




Like me, then, you’ll love this:
http://www.openculture.com/2015/02/bowie-cut-up-technique.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 1, 2018)

In my heart of hearts, I hope some adventure writer is taking all of this thread in and designing something for a convention...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 3, 2018)

*QUESO RA:* the super-chill Egyptian god of creamy Mexican cheese dip


----------



## Mad_Jack (Oct 4, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For some time, I've been wanting to run:
> 
> 1) A bard named *Dore Mifaso LaTido*.




 As one or two others have noted, it's not an uncommon idea - mine was Doremi Fasolatido... 
(Well, one of them, anyway - I can't quite remember, but I may have actually used the idea more than once.)

He was a suave and debonair ladies' man with a fine tenor voice. I had a bad Latin/Italian-ish accent all ready for him and everything.

 Unfortunately, the party never met him as they got...creative...with their problem-solving and simply _burned down the inn_ where the person they were trying to intercept was staying, rather than going in to try to capture/kill the guy.
And thus, Doremi and about half a dozen other interesting NPCs met their fiery dooms without ever having seen game time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeeks!


----------



## Stormrunner (Oct 4, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> *QUESO RA:* the super-chill Egyptian god of creamy Mexican cheese dip




Queso RA, so RA,
Whatever will be, sees He,
The future is His to see,
Queso RA, so RA


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 5, 2018)

Bingo!

_Edit_: given his portfolio, let’s change that up a little...



Stormrunner said:


> Queso RA, so RA,
> Whatever needs cheese, sees He,
> All nachos are His to see,
> Queso RA, so RA


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 5, 2018)

Anyone ever name a sylph *Phyllis*?


----------



## Mad_Jack (Oct 6, 2018)

One of my former DMs made a 4E warforged fighter, and named him Emuanay* - because he was the party's tank.




*M1A


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 7, 2018)

I always wanted to play a Bard/musician type character- possibly with an element of FLCL or some such to it- named *Lance Tropic*.

It’s an anagram for Eric Clapton. 

FWIW, here’s an anagram generator:
http://www.wordsmith.org/anagram/


----------



## Zhaleskra (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, the first character I made for HARP SF. She's a Gorsiva (bird-like person, but wing membranes inflate, no hollow bones), Fusion Scout (Psion/Scout hybrid), from the Frontier culture. Her name is Jynifer "Jynee" Tutohn, she has the training package "MegaCorp Mercenary", work(s/ed) for Gadgetron, and her Gadgetron agent number is, you guessed it: 8675309.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 8, 2018)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## The M'hael (Oct 8, 2018)

I played a ranger noble named Sir Vival, and my brother played his brother in a different game, the paladin Re Vival

There was also for an Esper Genesis game, Dwane "the Croc" Johnson, stone Matoki (elementally themed lizardfolk), and the cybermancer known only as Hacker, who wore a green mask with a huge pointy chin. He could summon minion robots named Buzz and Delete.


----------



## Richards (Oct 10, 2018)

That reminds me of a villain I created for a Champions game: Haxx0r, who had the ability to mess up any technological devices (which was especially irritating, as my solo player ran an Iron Man styled armor-wearing superhero named Jetstar).  Haxx0r's secret identity was Fortney ("For") Chan.

That was a fun campaign.  Jetstar also ran up against the likes of a kid's party clown hit by lightning who gained the powers of super-speed ("Velocilaughter"), a body-stretching hero wannabe ("Amoebaman"), and a mutant character very much like Marvel's villain the Mandrill who could bend women's minds to his will, and who looked like a humanoid toad ("Horny Toad").

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 10, 2018)

> Velocilaughter



_*golfclap*_
Well played, sir.


----------



## Eltab (Oct 11, 2018)

I am working on an Dark Sun module where the PCs must kidnap and move to safety a would-be inventor who has designed an Archimedes' Screw.  (A device to move water uphill, for irrigation systems).  
This fellow is going to be named for the Classical Greek god of inventions.  As soon as I can find that list I saw somewhere on the Web a while back.


----------



## Eis (Oct 14, 2018)

Eltab said:


> I am working on an Dark Sun module where the PCs must kidnap and move to safety a would-be inventor who has designed an Archimedes' Screw.  (A device to move water uphill, for irrigation systems).
> This fellow is going to be named for the Classical Greek god of inventions.  As soon as I can find that list I saw somewhere on the Web a while back.




so this will involve the taming of the screw?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 14, 2018)

Right now, he’s working on the naming of the screw.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 16, 2018)

I picked up my cousin from his job at Starbucks tonight, and because he was hungry and don’t want to talk to his Mom- who has been kinda lashing out at anyone nearby, today- I took him to IHOP.

Over dinner, we spitballed concepts for his PC in an upcoming Pathfinder campaign his friends will be playing.  I had mentioned the PC design method I call “look at it, then walk away”: basically an oddball character that has so many clashing things in it that it makes most people shake their heads.

Together, we got to an anthro-Giant Panda who wears a kilt.  He then came up with a name that might imply he has an elemental or draconic bloodline as a bolt-slinging sorcerer...

_*FLASH...PANDA-AAAAAAA!*
(He’ll save every one of us!)_


----------



## Eltab (Oct 16, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Right now, he’s working on the naming of the screw.



Eureka!  (a good Greek word)

The screw is Archimedes'.  The inventor is … Antiponos.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 16, 2018)

Antiponos?  Not getting it...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 17, 2018)

Saw this: Saint Paulus Lang Fu, and thought, “The abbreviation for ‘Saint’ is ‘St.’...I could play St. Fu!”

(Yes, I recognize that I am a sinner and may be going to hell.)


----------



## Eltab (Oct 17, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Antiponos?  Not getting it...



"not working".
Still deciding if that refers to him being lazy, or the Screw isn't doing what it should, or both.


----------



## Eltab (Oct 17, 2018)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I could play St. Fu!”



Magic Dabbler feat to get this fellow a _Silence_ spell.  Something so he can cause the Deafened condition to targets.  Might be a bard / monk?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 17, 2018)

Eltab said:


> Magic Dabbler feat to get this fellow a _Silence_ spell.  Something so he can cause the Deafened condition to targets.  Might be a bard / monk?




Something like that.  Perhaps with some kind of Thundering/deafening weapon, an/or who enchants his ranged weapons with Silence spells.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 6, 2019)

Remember Timmy from _South Park?_
[video=youtube;paafmG9cZTY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paafmG9cZTY[/video]

Well, what if he were a bit more like Billy Batson, a.k.a. Captain Marvel, a.k.a Shazam, but channeling the power of a quintet of _Norse_ divinities?

*T*hor:  storms, strength*
*I*dunn: spring, rejuvenation 
*M*eili: Thor’s good looking brother
*M*imir: wisdom
*Y*ngvi-Freyr: virility, prosperity, fair weather, calmness & kingship 

*”TIMMY!”*
_*BOOM*_

...becoming a crown-wearing, super-strong, bolt-throwing superhero with good looks, wisdom, the capacity to accelerate natural growth, and an overwhelming calm-inducing presence. I’m thinking that Meili’s abilities- never detailed in mythology, AFAIK- would be to make him glow a bit, give him the occasional flare of light from his brilliantly white teeth, and have a light breeze constantly blowing his flowing, golden locks and cape.

* if *T*yr is used instead, he’s a bit more Paladin like, uses a sword, and has no power over storms.  Which might be cooler.


----------

